# Insurance



## Genosmate (20/11/18)

Anyone use one of the online insurers,Discovery,Dial Direct etc,etc.
Thinking of switching and would like some first hand experience from peeps who already use any of these companies.Thinking of switching car,household and buildings cover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/11/18)

A broker that's underwritten by a reputable insurance house is the way to go. I've learned that it's much, much cheaper to insure everything (house + content, cars, specified items, etc.) under one single policy. 

I've had great service from Integrisure (Santam underwritten) for many years before changing over to NIC Brokers (underwritten by Gaurdrisk). I'd changed because my current car is a ltd. edition and they could not find it on their system to quote decently, therfore their quote (on the one car) was quite ridiculous. 

Within the first month of the NIC policy I've had to claim for my (R20k) phone that was stolen. NIC paid out with no questions, additional excesses (age of policy, etc.) and with a smile. It's only been a month but the service so far is incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (20/11/18)

Kayser Baird Insurance Brokers
The best service out of anything in this world. 

I don’t say they are magicians or get the best prices(even thou they did for my house and car but not on my business but still took everything with them) but no one can touch them in customer service. 

I have been with many many brokers and insurance but ill never leave Kayser Baird



https://www.kayserbaird.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/18)

i swear by Santam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (20/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> i swear by Santam



I swear at Santam ,I'm still with them but only because I've been to lazy to give them the boot.
One completely destroyed house and many months of arguing should have finished me immediately.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/18)

Genosmate said:


> I swear at Santam ,I'm still with them but only because I've been to lazy to give them the boot.
> One completely destroyed house and many months of arguing should have finished me immediately.


then i would possibly look at alexander forbes. so far no issues with santam over quite a lengthy period 
would personally stay very far away from the dial's and out's of this world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mtoefy (20/11/18)

If you guys are looking for good and affordable insurance drop me a PM will see what i can work out for you as i work for Alexander forbes. Very good product and reasonably priced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

